# Florida State Paramedic exam prep.



## Mickeyb080 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am a recent graduate of the paramedic program in my area and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a prep course for the FL state exam. Thanks a lot!


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 4, 2009)

You just finished the best prep ever....paramedic school.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes a good program has prepared the student. 

But often those reputable prep courses are beneficial.  They help the person calm down.  They help them bring back to mind things from class 1 that they may have forgotten.


----------



## vquintessence (Sep 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yes a good program has prepared the student.
> 
> But often those reputable prep courses are beneficial.  They help the person calm down.  They help them bring back to mind things from class 1 that they may have forgotten.



Do you happen to be employed by or perhaps own one of these prep courses?!  

Mickey, think of it like this.  You've passed your EMT practical already.  I'm sure prior to that exam, you were perhaps just as stressed as now... or perhaps more because you had NO IDEA how your skills were truly applied, or even what to expect during the exam.

You already have that experience under your belt, and for this exam you'll already have true clinical experience and you've undergone significantly more education and training than you did for your Basic certification.  Just relax, study and appear confident the day of your practical.  A good amount of medics found their EMT practical much more intimidating than their Medic (at least in my ring of acquaintences).


----------

